# Gander Mountain Offshore Classic



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Gander Mountain Offshore Classic this weekend

Ludington is a beautiful place for a fishing tournament and might someday be a nice place for an outdoors specialty store.
Thats the opinion of two of the 26 Gander Mountain managers visiting Ludington in preparation for this weekends Ludington Gander Mountain Offshore Classic. 

http://www.ludingtondailynews.com/news.php?story_id=18904


----------

